# Issues with Duro-Last Protective Walkway Pads



## boilerup73 (Apr 4, 2019)

Has anyone had a problem with Duro-Last Protective walkway pads pulling loose from the Duro-Last PVC roof membrane surface beneath whereby the welds begin to fail along the edge or skirt eventually resulting in cavitation/curling with many pads rolled up in part? The issue occurred within a year after the Duro-Last roof was installed and while I was informed that Duro-Last had allegedly sent someone to correct the problem at the time, a year later I am back to square one as the majority of walkway pads have once again pulled loose around their entire perimeter. Has anyone by chance ever experienced this problem with Duro-Last protective walk pads? Interestingly enough, my client happens to own a commercial property with a TPO roofing system that provides for protective walk pads that are in the same impeccable condition with no open/loose edges as they were when initially installed. Amazing difference to say the least. Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## Rebeccatheroofer (Nov 17, 2017)

It looks like you have only welded 2 sides , Durolast last makes 2 kinds . Call them, talk to tim hart, he is a great and fair minded man .


----------

